# Tabletop photo setup



## kooster (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm new to IAP, penturning, and photography of such, but in browsing the site I saw that Tanga offered a tabletop photo setup which was sold out very quickly. This was some time back but eBay NOW is offering the same setup for only a few $$ more and free shipping. Just thought I'd share that if anyone is interested.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 29, 2012)

I bought one similar to the one you are talking about. The lights are crap so I bought 2 inexpensive goosenecks from Wallyworld. That said, save yourself some money and do what Lee did here.


----------



## CKormann (Sep 29, 2012)

This might be worth a look.

Chris


----------



## azamiryou (Sep 29, 2012)

Easy and cheap to make... but also cheap to buy. Which route is more cost-effective for you depends on how you value your time, and whether you already have the materials around the house.

Commercially made ones are available for less than $40 shipped. To me that was worth the price, compared to time to go shopping and build my own. Also, if I made one myself it probably would not be as compact for storage.


----------



## kooster (Sep 29, 2012)

Excellent idea!! The one I bought was $29. Space is a premium factor for me so the fact that it's collabsible is a plus. I guess if the lighting is not adequate I could find something at the thrift stores or whatever.And, the cooler could serve as a storage unit. Hmmmm . . . Was there a program of sorts to touch up the photos from the phone or just downloaded and used as they were taken?? These are some fantastic photos for a phone. Oh yes, I agree, really nice work on the pen also!!! Thanks again for the ideas.


----------



## kooster (Sep 29, 2012)

Forgot to inquire. What wattage is recommended for a tent like the one I purchased?


----------



## kooster (Sep 30, 2012)

Can anyone recommend the appropriate wattage I can use in each light for a tent setup mentioned above?


----------



## alphageek (Sep 30, 2012)

kooster said:


> Can anyone recommend the appropriate wattage I can use in each light for a tent setup mentioned above?



In general - as much as you can get... However, less light is ok as long as the following:
1) You have a tripod
2) You setup to not have movement (timer helps here)
3) Use all the same type of lights (and no flash)
4) You take the time to make sure to try and figure out the color temperature of the lights (or get ones where it is stated)
5) If you go with florescent, make sure to let them warm up completely so that they get to a consistent color and brightness each time you shoot.

All of those things will help you in post-processing (or reduce how much post processing you have to do).

What kind of camera are you shooting with?


----------



## kooster (Oct 1, 2012)

At this point I find that simply using my phone produces better pics than my digital camera. I haven't received the tent yet but previous posts seem to agree that the lights included are not adequate. As such, if I use the tent, I'm not sure what wattage to use. Guess I'll have to experiment. Thanks for your advice and any other you may have to offer.


----------

